# So, your thoughts so far?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

2014-11-22: Lakers are 3-10.

Yeah, going in we thought the Lakers weren't gonna be all that. Mediocre off-season signings (not one impact player), Nash was probably done (he is), no upper-echelon coach, etc., etc.
Still, Kobe was back, Young and Hill were re-signed, Lin was suposed to be a above-average starting point guard, Boozer should make some kind of contribution, and the Lakers got promising youngsters in Randle, Ed Davis and Clarkson.
Things didn't seem bright, but disaster waasn't looming aroun, either.

Then, Randle got hurt and will miss the season; Young got hurt; the Lakers play no defense. And all of the sudden the Lakers are 1-9 in the rankings with Kobe Bryant building an entire arena out of bricks. 

SwaggyP returns and, shockinly, the Lakers win 2 straight on the road, playing balanced offense (although still little to no defense) and a little optimism gets inside you.

Then: BAM! The Mavs demolish the Lakers by 34 points, in a complete and utter domination of the Swaggers. Lakers played no defense (again!) and, although the others starters were clicking on offense, Kobe decided to put it into himself to make sure the Lakers would lose by a landslide.

Time to regroup.

Contrary to the gruesome schedule of the start of the season, the next 6 games are not that daunting: *Denver, Memphis, Minny and Toronto at home, then a trip to Detroit*. 

What do you guys think? Can the Lakers go at least 50/50 on those games if they play like they did in Atlanta and Houston? Were those two games just a fluke and the REAL Lakers are the ones who got embarrassed at Dallas?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't think anyone thought Lin was an above average PG (but he has been disappointing)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I knew we weren't going to be too good, but I honestly thought we'd have a chance to fight for an 8th seed. Boy, was I wrong. The defense is worse than I ever could've imagined. Nobody saw the Randle injury coming. Lin is worse than I thought. Same with Boozer (at least defensively). I love Kobe but he's trying to do to much and it's hurting the team. He's taking questionable shots even for Kobe, haha. I do think we had a ridiculously tough schedule to start the year and that we'll be better overall than our record shows right now but we're going to be fighting not to be in last place at this point. Sad.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> I knew we weren't going to be too good, but I honestly thought we'd have a chance to fight for an 8th seed. Boy, was I wrong. The defense is worse than I ever could've imagined. Nobody saw the Randle injury coming. Lin is worse than I thought. Same with Boozer (at least defensively). I love Kobe but he's trying to do to much and it's hurting the team. He's taking questionable shots even for Kobe, haha. *I do think we had a ridiculously tough schedule to start the year and that we'll be better overall than our record shows right now but we're going to be fighting not to be in last place at this point. Sad*.


Well, that's the jist of the thing: i really think that the "real" Lakers season started when Nick Young returned. And no, it's not because he would be the Lakers saviour, but because he is the most important Laker on the roster (on-court and off-court production) and, in this squad, the sole player who can complement Kobe Bryant's role as a secondary scorer off the bench.

Nash was gone. We all knew about it. But even if he was healthy he wouldn't bring much to the table. Randle's injury was devastating for the kid, but let's face it: he wouldn't be that impact a player in this season, considering he would be playing off the bench and it really isn't in the Lakers frontcourt that lies the offensive problem (Randle wouldn't help very much defensive-wise).

The defensive issues will still linger, off course, but i really can see the Lakers pulling off 2, 3 wins in the next 6 games and somehow build some kind of momentum (and confidence).
Two things i think Scott should think about, though: giving Clarkson Ronnie's minutes (so far i don't see what Price brings to the table, and at least Clarkson has the quickness to try and stick to perimeter players) and giving Davis more burn (wether at the expense of Boozer's minutes or Sacre's).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers’ 101-94 loss to Denver prompts Kobe Bryant dependency question
> *
> 
> *Bryant’s 18-foot turnaround jumper clanked off the rim just before regulation expired. Nick Young was left standing open at the top of the key. *And though the Lakers’ 101-94 loss on Sunday to the Denver Nuggets at Staples Center did not become official until overtime, Bryant’s missed shot opened up a debate that has become all too common during his 19-year career.
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-10194-loss-to-Denver-prompts-Kobe-Bryant-dependency-question-2-10763374

Admitedly, i didn't watch the second half of last night's game. In the first halfo, Kobe was shooting OK. But it seems he later f**** up again with his shooting.

For me, this is troublesome. Yes, Kobe can get a shot off from anywhere and against anyone. But he is not making them. And if he is not making them, he shouldn't be shooting.

One can say the Lakers have no reliable scorers besides Kobe Bryant. But when The Man is shooting an atrocious .381FG% for the season, you just got to avoid him relying in a contested distance jumper to win games.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Was watching the game with the GF. GF is wondering why Kobe never passes the ball, SwaggyP hogged it on one play, Jeremy Lin (who she has a soft sport for, since she is Chinese also) hogged on two plays.

These guys don't trust each other now. No one is passing each other the ball down the stretch and in overtime.

The Lakers also played their best offensive ball of the game in the third, when Kobe was sitting. The offense flowed better during that time.

Just saying.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

And yeah, their defense. Can't even reach joke status. Terrible.

Good during the game only because Denver couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. They scored 86 points in regulation, but then the defense broke down again in OT, allowing 15 points. (Think about that for a second.)


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This is not a team. There is no structured offense. One guy touches the ball per possession and fires up a long contested jump shot, thats what we do. Then they all sulk their way back on defense, upset because it wasn't their turn to miss a log jump shot.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> Was watching the game with the GF.


Stop It-

Basel

Boo-

DaRizzle


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Emeka Okafor's little brother looks promising...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> This is not a team. There is no structured offense. One guy touches the ball per possession and fires up a long contested jump shot, thats what we do. Then they all sulk their way back on defense, upset because it wasn't their turn to miss a log jump shot.


Just like when we played on the playground. Same shit.

Only these guys get paid for it.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Somehow ... I expected more from this team. I knew were were not contenders, but I felt we could at least be an 8th seed playoff team. I really did not think we were going to be this bad. In addition, I didn't think the "injury bug" would be back in full force either.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

A lot of standing around, not moving the ball, not running basic plays...very frustrating to watch. The defense is beneath contempt.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Silver Screen & Roundtable: Is Kobe shooting too much?*
> 
> Trough 14 games this season, Kobe Bryant is averaging a staggering 24 shots per contest, 336 overall—60 more attempts than the second place chucker, Carmelo Anthony. This is the second highest of his career, a mind-blowing statistic considering his age, mileage and, well, common sense. But is it common sense? Do you have a problem with the amount of shots Bryant is taking? Are the Lakers losing because those looks aren't being distributed throughout the team? Is Kobe hurting the team more than he's helping, or is this tremendous volume of shots the only reason the team has even stayed in games this year?


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2014/11/25/7282277/silver-screen-roundtable-is-kobe-shooting-too-much


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Yeah, so things aren't working out and Byron Scott anounced it his time to make some changes:



> It now looks as if that time has come as Byron Scott revealed after the loss that there will be changes to the lineup before Sunday’s game on Time Warner Cable SportsNet via Lakers Nation reporter Serena Winters:
> 
> Serena Winters @SerenaWinters
> Follow
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/byron-scott-on-lakers-lineup-its-time-to-make-a-few-changes/2014/12/05/

Options apear to be:



> (...)
> Move Wesley Johnson to the bench and start Nick Young
> (...)
> Start Young for Johnson and Price for Lin
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/12/6/7344355/los-angeles-lakers-byron-scott-changes-starting-lineup

What do you guys think Scott SHOULD do?
And will it really matter at the end?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Start young. 

Make Wes a backup 3/4. 

Limit sacres minutes to almost zero. His only above average skill is 12 foot jumpers. Play a 3 man lineup at 4/5 of booz, Davis and hill will spot minutes from Wes at the 4 until kelly is back. 

Give clarkson a chance either in place of Ellington or price.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Wayne Ellington Should Be Inserted Into The Lakers Starting Lineup*
> 
> That man is Wayne Ellington.
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/wayne-ellington-should-be-inserted-into-the-lakers-starting-lineup/2014/12/07/2


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Start young.
> 
> Make Wes a backup 3/4.
> 
> ...


Some thoughts:

From what i've seen, a Lin/Kobe/Young wouldn't work. All players are somewhat ball-hoggers and can't really play a catch-and-shoot type of scoring.
For Nick to start, i'd say Lin would have to be subbed by, say, Price. Lin could mesh well with the second unit. Off course, it would probably ruin his confidence.

i agree Sacre is doin't close to nothing out there, so his minutes should be reduced (even if it means Wes playing minutes at the 4, like you say).

About Ellington, i would like to see him getting more minutes actually. He is doing OK with his shooting in limited minutes, and doesn't hold the ball.

Clarkson, i really can't say.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Mike Trudell ✔ @LakersReporter
> Follow
> The starting line up changes Byron Scott said would come after the game in Boston will be Price and Davis for Lin and Boozer.
> 7:31 PM - 7 Dec 2014





> Lakers Nation @LakersNation
> Follow
> BREAKING: Ed Davis and Ronnie Price will move into the starting lineup, replacing Carlos Boozer and Jeremy Lin.
> http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...ce-will-move-into-starting-lineup/2014/12/07/ …
> 7:25 PM - 7 Dec 2014


Hmmm....
Price/Kobe/Wes/Davis/Hill seems, at first glance, to be severely lacking in firepower...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Even with the new rotations, the Lakers still lost the game and saw themselves trailing by double digits for most of the second half. Despite the lack of improvement, Scott revealed postgame he intends on keeping the same look for the foreseeable future, via Lakers Nation reporter Serena Winters:
> 
> Serena Winters @SerenaWinters
> Follow
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/byron-scott-intends-to-keep-starting-lineup-for-15-20-games/2014/12/07/

Well, for the first game with the "new" line up, it went pretty bad, pretty fast.
Obviously, it was the first game, and i have no problem with the notion of keeping the experiment. But it seems to me that, considering Hill can't be counted upon to be a consistent offensive threat, the Price/Kobe/Wes/Davis/Hill line-up will count heavily upon Kobe (the sole shot-creator) carrying the team with scoring. And that just doesn't fly anymore.
I'll wait and see, but it doesn't look like a great change...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't wait for this season to be over.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> I can't wait for this season to be over.


i wouldn't be in such a hurry, bro. Next season will probably be a miserable one, too...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> i wouldn't be in such a hurry, bro. Next season will probably be a miserable one, too...



If next year is Kobe's final season, I'll at least enjoy watching that. Nothing enjoyable about watching this season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *As Byron Scott talks big, Lakers’ defense sinks to historic depths*
> 
> BOSTON – Lakers forward Carlos Boozer has a mostly deserved reputation as a poor defender. But there must be a limit on his shortcomings, because, for four years in Chicago, Tom Thibodeau built excellent defenses with Boozer starting.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/12/08/as-byron-scott-talks-big-lakers-defense-sinks-to-historic-depths/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Los Angeles Lakers Quarter Season Awards*
> 
> Let’s face it, Laker fans. This year has been rough. Most knew it was not going to be a great year, but there was at least hope that the Los Angeles Lakers would be mildly competitive in the gauntlet that is the Western Conference of the NBA. Those hopes were crushed with alarming regularity. Nevertheless, with a quarter of the season in the books, there are still a few bright (and not so bright) spots that have risen from the rubble and can hopefully be built upon to improve the season and everyone’s sanity.
> (...)
> ...


http://lakeshowlife.com/2014/12/11/lakers-quarter-season-awards/3/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

With 2 straight wins, and benefitting from other teams' turmoils (mainly Indiana, who has lost 7 straight games), the Lakers are climbing the charts 

Orlando 9-16 (.360) L2
Boston 7-14 (.333) L3
Indiana 7-16 (.304) L7
Los Angeles 7-16 (.304) W2
Charlotte 6-16 (.273) L1
Utah 6-17 (.261) L1
Minnesota 5-17 (.227) L1
New York 5-20 (.200) W1
Detroit 4-19 (.174) W1
Philly 2-20 (.091) L2

Next Laker games:

@ Minnesota;
@ Indiana;
vs Oklahoma;
@ Sacramento;
vs Golden State.

Needless to say, the next two games are very important. Not only they are against beatable opponents, the following games are much, much tougher (considering, in Sactowns case, Cousins should play).

On a positive note: 
- Since the line up change, the Lakers are 2-1; 
- Lakers are 6-7 since Nick Young started playing.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers Nation Roundtable: Grading Byron Scott’s Performance*
> 
> It was a major surprise when Mike D’Antoni resigned as head coach of the Los Angeles Lakers in the off-season. After a long process, the Lakers finally decided to hire former player Byron Scott to lead the Lakers during this difficult period.
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-nation-roundtable-grading-byron-scotts-performance/2014/12/19/

IMHO, and eventhough it hasn't been a big enough sample, Scott hasn't done a bad job. But his mishandling of Kobe leaves a lot to be desired...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

> It was a major surprise when Mike D’Antoni resigned as head coach of the Los Angeles Lakers in the off-season


it was not


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Well, F this!

I really didn't sign up to watch The Kobe Show for two freaking seasons.

You get a guy who *missed 11 field goals *already, *shooting .214FG% for the game*, 36 years old, shooting such outstandly horrible *.377FG% and .2683P% for the season*, admitedly tired, and make him shoot the game winner? F that!

And why? "Because of the over 32.000 points scored"?... F U, Byron Scott. A 25 year old Kobe would make that shot. A 30 year old Kobe would make that shot. *This 36 year old Kobe can't make that shot*. 
A clear out for Kobe in the 3 point line? When EVERYBODY in the building knew what was going to happen? When the Thunder were prepared for it?

The Lakers are playing 35 minutes a game a 36 year old Kobe that doesn't defend and can't shoot.
I really don't blame Kobe. What was he supposed to do? Tell Byron Scott he shouldn't take the final shot and actually draw a play for another player? It isn't in him. 

So there it went: another game lost by the Lakers' inability to do anything else then put the ball in Kobe Bryant's hands and hope - i don't know why, really - he defies the odds.

If this crap is what Laker fans should be expecting for the rest of the season, this "look how great Kobe Bryant is in his advanced age" dream, i won't be on board.
And what is this crap for? Kobe won't pass KAJ on the scoring ranks (and almost centaintly not Karl Malone). He won't lead the league in scoring again. Is it to put fans on the seats? Cause the product is so bad they have to display a once-Legendary-player playing no defense and shooting the team out of games?
Funny to think most Michael Jordan's fans would like to erase from memory his last 2 NBA seasons. Once again, Kobe Bryant will be the closest thing to Jordan possible.

/rant


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

above we have a good example of the Stockdale paradox



> from Jim Collins' _Good to Great_:
> 
> "I never lost faith in the end of the story," he said, when I asked him. "I never doubted not only that I would get out, but also that I would prevail in the end and turn the experience into the defining event of my life, which, in retrospect, I would not trade."
> 
> ...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Carlos Boozer's Benching Paying Big Dividends for Los Angeles Lakers
> *
> 
> Carlos Boozer wasn’t thrilled when he lost his starting job with the Los Angeles Lakers. But he has flourished in his new role off the bench.
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2310591-carlos-boozers-benching-paying-big-dividends-for-los-angeles-lakers

This is definately one of the good things Byron Scott did. Boozer has been playing very well for the second unit. And Davis (his replacement as the starting PF) is doing allright also.

Too bad there's not much talent all around. What Lakers fan would guess the team was gonna field a Price/Ellington/Wes/Davis/Hill starting 5 for the Christmas game? :sigh:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I have no idea how that line-up scored at all yesterday


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I have no idea how that line-up scored at all yesterday


Jordan Hill looked pretty sexy from mid range last night. I just looked at his stat sheet though and it turns out he didn't shoot nearly as well as I had thought. 

Ed Davis looked good to me as well, all though I've always been a huge Davis fan. 

You guys have a decent group of role playing bigs. Just missing that go to starter for them to compliment. Guess that could be Randle.


----------



## JamieRico (Nov 11, 2014)

I really did expect more out of Lin, not much, but at least something.
Ed Davis has been a great surprise, the Lakers need to keep him around.
Other than that, it's been about how I thought. Team isn't very talented, not too many wins. 
One odd thing is there aren't many blowouts. Lakers seem to keep most games close, then cant close


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers started off the season 1-9. Then, they have been 10-15 since the return of Nick Young. That would be a 33 win pace. I expected them to be between a 30 and 35 win team. Seems about right.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Lakers started off the season 1-9. Then, they have been 10-15 since the return of Nick Young. That would be a 33 win pace. I expected them to be between a 30 and 35 win team. Seems about right.



I think even 30 wins with this team would be pretty remarkable, especially in the West.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I think even 30 wins with this team would be pretty remarkable, especially in the West.


After winning one of their first 10 games, 30 wins seems pretty tough to reach. If Swaggy would've been healthy all year, they could've gotten to 30, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So last night's loss was just flat out embarrassing.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> So last night's loss was just flat out embarrassing.


Basel, what's embarrassing is the FACT that these guys are chumps. f****** chumps. 
They have NO PRIDE what-so-ever. Not even Kobe, who appears to have accomplish what he wanted for this season (passing Jordan in the stands, like that means a lick) and his phoning it in. After the f****** "It's gonna be epic!".

Shameful. Just shameful. Just watch the play on this link and tell me the Lakers are TRYING. They are not! F****** chumps.

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2015/1/7/7512613/clippers-crush-lakers-114-89

ONE of the stats that shows effort on defense is personal fouls. The Lakers players seem to have a death threat upon them if they foul out of a game. What the ****! You can't stop a player? Make him work for his points. Why is there always a layup/dunk drill against the Lakers every f****** game?

Kobe Bryant is a joke. All talk, no bark. -35 last night. Refused to shoot many times. "Trying to get teammates involved?" F U! 7 assists and 6 TOs? F that! Scared little coward. Next time please fake fatigue again and don't suit up!

And if i ever see Byron Scott/Swaggy P / Jordan Hill goofing around after this kind of display, like they have ANY business doing anything but covering their heads in shame, i will quit on this team at the spot.

Mo***********!

/rant


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Wow.


That's how i roll, Basel. 
I accept lack of quality. I accept injuries. I DON'T ACCEPT LACK OF EFFORT! I can't and i won't.
Gimme my 1993-1994 Lakers. Gimme Nick the Quick. Floppy Divac. Sedale. Big Game James and Bowie limping around for 20mpg. They sucked. But they tried. There was pride. There was effort. Not these front-running chumps.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It was one awful game. Pathetic effort. But I don't think it's fair to say they're not trying as a whole. They've actually competed more than most have thought they would this season. The talent just isn't there. It sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> It was one awful game. Pathetic effort. But I don't think it's fair to say they're not trying as a whole. They've actually competed more than most have thought they would this season. The talent just isn't there. It sucks but it is what it is.


You are young, Basel. You are naive. You can't see the evil inside them. They don't give a ****. Unless the game is going their way, they quit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> You are young, Basel. You are naive. You can't see the evil inside them. They don't give a ****. Unless the game is going their way, they quit.



I think that is true when a game gets out of hand so early. They lose all confidence and quit. But I think last night was the exception, not the rule.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> I think that is true when a game gets out of hand so early. They lose all confidence and quit. But I think last night was the exception, not the rule.


First Pacers game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> First Pacers game?



I didn't say yesterday was the only time it happened. But it's not a common occurrence is what I meant.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> I didn't say yesterday was the only time it happened. But it's not a common occurrence is what I meant.


Two other games against the Warriors (losses by 23 and 21 points)? The Dallas game (loss by 34 points)?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Two other games against the Warriors (losses by 23 and 21 points)? The Dallas game (loss by 34 points)?



Paulo, I understand we've gotten blown out. Doesn't mean we just quit in all those games. Sometimes the talent is just not there and we can't do a damn thing about it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they've played tough teams tight a few times in the last couple weeks and just haven't been able to finish but we need to face up to the fact that they just aren't very good - anyone who is into this season for anything other than a Nick Young sing-along with occasional Kobe Bryant, 'Lion in Winter' pathos, is deluding themselves


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Steve Nash is in Argentina for some reason. That pretty much sums up the season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If I recall correctly Nash and his ex-wife had some sort of medical charity some place in South America


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Paulo, I understand we've gotten blown out. Doesn't mean we just quit in all those games. Sometimes the talent is just not there and we can't do a damn thing about it.


Lakers had 27 PFs in the win against Orlando (a 17-point win, no less). In the previous two games (two losses) they had 28 combined PFs.

In Lakers wins (post-Swaggy): 21.6PF/g; in Lakers losses: 17.8PF/g


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Evaluating Byron Scott's Performance as Lakers Head Coach*
> 
> Any way you slice it, Byron Scott gets a proverbial hall pass as first-year head coach of the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2325670-evaluating-byron-scotts-performance-as-lakers-head-coach

I'll give Byron Scott one thing: he does say the right things. He blasts the team when there's lack of effort; stresses defense; praises some individual games, etc., etc..
But his mishandling of Kobe Bryant and the absolutely horrid defense the team has been playing doesn't deserve a positive note so far. IMHO.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers’ Nick Young seeks feedback from Byron Scott, Kobe Bryant on ending shooting struggles*
> 
> Never has Lakers forward Nick Young ever seen a shot he does not like. Never has he taken a shot he felt unsure would drop into the basket.
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-Nick-Young-seeks-feedback-from-Byron-Scott-Kobe-Bryant-on-ending-shooting-struggles-2-11000589


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Well, i guess last night's game against the Heat should put to rest the rumours the Lakers were thinking about shutting Kobe Bryant down for the second half of the season (for tanking purposes).

Right now, not only Kobe is not helping the Lakers win games, he has been detrimental to the team. 

It's beginning to feel funny to me to see a guy who, till the babyhook against whomever, had missed 13 straight game-winners or game-tiers, who is shooting like crap in a game (as for the season) again forces a shot to try and tie the game. and by "forcing" i mean taking a deep three while ignoring a wide open Ronnie Price. Ronnie Price sucks, you say? Yes, be sucks less than Kobe at the 3 point line.

Lakers are deep down in the hole they dug themselves, so let Kobe play. Next 8 games are almost certain losses (Cleveland, @ Utah, @ Phoenix, @ NO, @ San antonio, Houston, Washington, Chicago, @, so i guess after that period the Lakers should have secured the top-5 pick. Kobe or no Kobe.

I just hope they can at least make it over 27 wins for the season (right now they are in pace for +/- 25, if my math ain't wrong), but right now it doesn't seem probable.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this is going to be a long season for you if you keep taking it this personally


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> this is going to be a long season for you if you keep taking it this personally


lol. I'm not taking it personally, bro.

I admit being dupped (and that was only my fault) at the beggining of the season, thinking the Lakers, with this roster, would be much better than they are. 
But what pisses me off is 1- Dumb basketball; 2- Dumb coaching; 3- The managing of the Kobe Bryant situation in and off the court.

I have come to terms that this is a lost season. 

But hey, even if the Lakers suck (wich they ubdoubtedly do), they shouldn't be shooting themselves in the foot even more by bad oncourt decisions.

To add insult to injury, i'm starting to read up on college players (looking like the Lakers are keeping their pick) and for what i've read so far this seems like a ONE player draft. F! A lost season indeed...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2325670-evaluating-byron-scotts-performance-as-lakers-head-coach
> 
> I'll give Byron Scott one thing: he does say the right things. He blasts the team when there's lack of effort; stresses defense; praises some individual games, etc., etc..
> But his mishandling of Kobe Bryant and the absolutely horrid defense the team has been playing doesn't deserve a positive note so far. IMHO.


Should we bring back Pringles?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Should we bring back Pringles?


Is he still without a team? What a shocker!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Is he still without a team? What a shocker!


How many more games would we have won if we had Pringles and Jodie Meeks instead of Byron and Kobe?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> How many more games would we have won if we had Pringles and Jodie Meeks instead of Byron and Kobe?


With Chris Kaman or without Chris Kaman?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> With Chris Kaman or without Chris Kaman?


Without.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Without.


Meeks > Kobe, but Scott > MDA. And i wouldn't normally bet against a team with Kamanyourface... 
Hmmm... 
After considerabe thought, i'd say the Lakers would have a couple more losses if Pringles was on board. He would probably be starting Lin/Meeks/Wes Coast/Boozer/Sacre.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *5 Biggest Takeaways from Los Angeles Lakers' 1st Half of the Season*
> 
> It's a tough time to be a fan of the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2348768-5-biggest-takeaways-from-los-angeles-lakers-1st-half-of-the-season

All doom and gloom...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers’ Byron Scott dismisses tanking, reiterates patience in rebuild*
> 
> “I never look at bottoming out. I never look at losing. It’s a bad omen that you try to send a message to lose games to get the very best pick you can get. You still try to go out there and win basketball games, ” Scott said on Friday at morning shootaround at Amway Center. “If you’re not good enough that particular night, then you lose, so be it. To go out there and deliberately try to lose games to get a better pick, that backfires on you.”


http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2015/02/06/lakers-byron-scott-dismisses-tanking-reiterates-patience-in-rebuild/

Says the m********** who is starting Clarkson/Ellington/Kelly/Black/Sacre

Just STFU Byron.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I still don't understand how fans expect coaches to admit to tanking. Lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I still don't understand how fans expect coaches to admit to tanking. Lol


IMHO Scott just shouldn't entertain those kinds of questions.

Do you really prefer to see him making a fool of himself?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shouldn't entertain those questions?? If he throws out a no comment he looks even worse IMO. 

"Hey Byron are you guys tanking?"
"No comment."

"Sure looks like you guys are tanking"
"No comment."


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Shouldn't entertain those questions?? If he throws out a no comment he looks even worse IMO.
> 
> "Hey Byron are you guys tanking?"
> "No comment."
> ...


"Hey Byron are you guys tanking?"
"I don't know what you are talking about"

"Sure looks like you guys are tanking"
"Glad to hear you opinion"

"Hey, Scott, aren't you gonna talk about tanking?"
"How's your wife? I heard she has been restless..."


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Popovich approach only works for Pop lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2015/02/06/lakers-byron-scott-dismisses-tanking-reiterates-patience-in-rebuild/
> 
> Says the m********** who is starting Clarkson/Ellington/Kelly/Black/Sacre
> 
> Just STFU Byron.


Do you want us to fire him yet?

I want to see if we can have five different coaches in five years and have you and mojopin hate them all. So far 3 for 3.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

let's go over this again, coaches and players don't tank (if you ask them if they're tanking they're going to tell you that they're trying their best) - front office executives tank, GMs and owners tank by not putting teams together that can hope to contend


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2015/02/06/lakers-byron-scott-dismisses-tanking-reiterates-patience-in-rebuild/
> 
> Says the m********** who is starting Clarkson/Ellington/Kelly/Black/Sacre
> 
> Just STFU Byron.


who is he supposed to be starting? Boozer and Lin? Wes Johnson? those are the guys that gave up the double digit lead late in the third and into the 4th quarter last night


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> "Hey Byron are you guys tanking?"
> "I don't know what you are talking about"
> 
> "Sure looks like you guys are tanking"
> ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Thoughts so far- this is the worst laker team in the history. 

Last years team I thought would be worse due to all the injuries we suffered and the relative lack of talent, but we have five guys out for the year before the all-star break.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Thoughts so far- this is the worst laker team in the history.
> 
> Last years team I thought would be worse due to all the injuries we suffered and the relative lack of talent, but we have five guys out for the year before the all-star break.


Look on the brigh side, Jamel: Philly and Minny are closing up!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> Thoughts so far- this is the worst laker team in the history.
> 
> Last years team I thought would be worse due to all the injuries we suffered and the relative lack of talent, but we have five guys out for the year before the all-star break.


I can not believe this came true. Thought NOTHING could be worse than last year. I at least looked forward to watching Julius develop. 

But yeah, I guess it could be worse and we could be at 20 wins with no draft pick to show for it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just noticed: of the Lakers starting 5, only one player was drafted in the first round: Wellington, #28 in 2009.


----------

